# new member



## WALL OF FIRE (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi all been looking through the window now entering the door, time to upgrade on my gym time and knowledge base hopefully.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Oct 16, 2017)

Welcome to the club 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## brazey (Oct 16, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## JODER (Oct 16, 2017)

Welcome to the club 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## eve-redlion (Oct 17, 2017)

welcom


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  You are in the right place.


----------



## brandfrys (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Mate, 
Welcome here. Have a wonderful time here.


----------

